# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Glueing some 200mm x 100mm edge pavers to top of besser block wall?

## dan76n

I started to glue down some pavers to the top of our besser block retaining wall yesterday and tried to use a generic Liquid Nails from bunnings. I worked out pretty quickly this wasn't going to do the job propery and I need to be able to level the pavers but the glue sinks.
What sort of glue will allow me to glue these pavers down while providing a slight bedding (max 5mm) to allow leveling?

----------


## phild01

I would use a thick bed cement type tile adhesive.

----------


## METRIX

> I started to glue down some pavers to the top of our besser block retaining wall yesterday and tried to use a generic Liquid Nails from bunnings. I worked out pretty quickly this wasn't going to do the job propery and I need to be able to level the pavers but the glue sinks.
> What sort of glue will allow me to glue these pavers down while providing a slight bedding (max 5mm) to allow leveling?

  The only Liquid Nails that will work for your situation is Liquid Nails Landscape, It is more like a silicon than a glue, but is designed specifically for sticking to landscape surfaces such as concrete, bricks etc.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You might need to use an epoxy based based tile glue outside in an exposed area.

----------


## r3nov8or

On a small edge paving repair at a school years ago I used Parfix Maxi Nails (a Selley's company). At the time it was the only glue (I could find) that listed concrete and masonry first on the tube, so I took that as a good thing for my need. These pavers are fully exposed to the weather and everything kids can throw at them. Several years later and the edge pavers are still intact. It will bond/bridge gaps up to 9mm too, so if you can level your pavers with small packers while the glue goes off this will do your ~5mm job. It's $1.90 a tube at Bunnings. Great stuff I've used many times since. 
I used this one http://www.bunnings.com.au/parfix-32...esive_p1232577
not this one http://www.bunnings.com.au/parfix-39...esive_p1230044

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The only Liquid Nails that will work for your situation is Liquid Nails Landscape, It is more like a silicon than a glue, but is designed specifically for sticking to landscape surfaces such as concrete, bricks etc.

  
Preparation is key.
Brush and hose off any loose grit and stones.    :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Preparation is key.
> Brush and hose off any loose grit and stones.

  Of course, as with anything if you want to get the best performance from the product.

----------

